# Wie wendet man einen Driftsack an ?



## DWDW (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo , 

ich hätte genz gerne gewußt , wie man einen Drigtsack ausbringt . Für eine Gebrauchsanweiseung wäre ich sehr froh .

Gruß , Daniel !


----------



## vazzquezz (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie wendet man einen Driftsack an ?*

Hmmm. Hatte noch keinen!

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht: Raus damit, warten, daß er sich aufbläht, Verbindungstampen belegen und GUT! Sollte es anders sein, Nix für ungut ...  !

V.


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie wendet man einen Driftsack an ?*

DWDW, Du kannst hier einiges nachlesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=56779&highlight=Driftsack

Einen Driftsack sollte man mit/nach einigen Überlegung einsetzen.
Kann aber nicht schaden einen dabei zu haben.

Gernot#h


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie wendet man einen Driftsack an ?*

wie schon geschrieben .....
Leine dran, raus und gut :m
solte sich dann im Wasser schon selbst entfalten ....
manchmal ist es ein unbedingtes Muß einen einzusetzen, zumindest was das Pilken, jiggen auf Dorsch (oder halt auch im Süßwasser) angeht .....


----------



## raubangler (3. Juli 2006)

*Benutzername*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> wie schon geschrieben .....
> Leine dran, raus und gut :m



hallo,
ein bekannter hatte im nordatlantik bei schlechtwetter und stampfender see fast seine yacht mit einem treibanker versenkt.
der treibanker ist langsam unter das boot gekommen und hatte schon den bug auf die wasserlinie gezogen.
mein bekannter konnte das seil gerade noch kappen und fasst treibanker jetzt nicht mehr an.

vielleicht sollte man bei gutem seegang einen fender etc. antueteln, 
damit ein treibanker nicht auf tauchstation gehen kann???


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie wendet man einen Driftsack an ?*

gute Frage ..... denke mit zusätzlichen Auftriebskörpern macht das auch keinen Sinn #c
hatte ich noch nicht das er unter dem Boot war ....
war allerdings auch noch nicht mit meiner Nußschale im Nordatlantik unterwegs ... ;-)

manchmal ist es halt so das der Wind das Boot zu schnell übers Wasser drückt und du da kaum ne Chance hast mit 200 Gramm Pilker in Grundnähe zu bleiben ....
ein richtig dimensionierter Driftsack verhindert das zu schnelle Abtreiben und auf einmal geht das gleiche fischen auch nur mit 50 Gramm problemlos....
abgeshen ist so ein DS auch sicherheitstechnisch nicht so unrelevant, damit treibt das Boot mit dem Bug (wenn vorn rausgelassen) zu den Wellen und nicht wie sonst immer schön quer zu Welle.


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie wendet man einen Driftsack an ?*

Einen Treibanker kann man ja zu den unterschiedlichsten Zwecken einsetzen. Im Seenotfall - und wenn es zu tief für einen richtigen Anker ist - setzt man ihn zum Bug raus um das Schiff damit gut in der Welle zu halten und nicht quer zu schlagen.

Als Driftverzögerer bei angeln kann man ihn auch zum Bug hinaus setzen. Das Boot wird sich dann verhalten wie oben. In ruhigem Wasser kann man den Driftsack aber auch zur Seite hinauslassen und sich dann mittels Befestigung an der Reeling das Boot schön
quer zur Driftrichtung ausbringen. So kann man schön breitseits fischen.

...und Raubangler: Erzähl mal deinem Freund, er soll entweder keinen Seemannsgarn spinnen oder wenigstens die Maschine ausmachen. Dazu müßte er noch einen ziemlich überdimensionierten Driftbag benutzt haben.

Weitere Verwendung des Driftsacks beim Schleppangeln:
Man kann z.b. zur Verzögerung der Geschwindigkeit links und/oder rechts einen Driftsack einsetzen.
Schön ist es auch, wenn man quer zum Wind schleppt. Bringt man auf der Windseite den Sach aus, kann man viel leichter Kurs halten.


----------



## raubangler (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie wendet man einen Driftsack an ?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Raubangler: Erzähl mal deinem Freund, er soll entweder keinen Seemannsgarn spinnen oder wenigstens die Maschine ausmachen. Dazu müßte er noch einen ziemlich überdimensionierten Driftbag benutzt haben.



halloechen,
das mit dem seemansgarn kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich noch keine atlantikueberquerung mit orkan auf dem nordmeer durchgemacht habe.
und eine segelyacht macht den motor eigentlich nur an, um im hafen fahren zu koennen.

fakt ist jedenfalls, dass mein bekannter kein treibanker mehr besitzt und benutzt.

ich vermute mal, dass die laenge des ausgebrauchten tampens nicht so ganz zu der hoehe und der breite der wellenberge passte.
darauf muss man angeblich auch achten.


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie wendet man einen Driftsack an ?*

So kanns sein.
Ob unter Segel oder unter Maschine: Wenn ich noch Vortrieb vom Schiff habe, sollte ich das nicht machen - dann muß ich ja den Treibanker überfahren.
Das auch ein langer Tampen dazugehört, wenn ich ihn für diese Fälle benutze, bietet sich auch an.


----------



## raubangler (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie wendet man einen Driftsack an ?*

hallo,
ich habe jetzt mal ein wenig gebuddelt und bin bei palstek fuendig geworden.
unter http://www.palstek.de gibt es im bereich download ein pdf-file mit der bauanleitung
fuer ein jordan schleppanker.

in diesem pdf-file wird auch beschrieben, das 'normale' treibanker 'in phase' sein muessen.
d.h. die laenge des ausgebrachten tampens ist mehr als entscheidend.

bei diesem jordan treibanker ist das angeblich nicht wichtig, da er aus einer vielzahl von schirmen besteht.
falls jemand eine oma mit naehmaschine hat, kann er das ja mal testen.


----------

